# Inspections



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Looking to get into inspections. Can anyone suggest any good companies besides Safeguard I already have them.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

With the $3 or whatever it is Safeguard pays you should be rolling in the dough. I would put all my faith in them, they are a wonderful company to work for........


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am getting 8.00 l refused the 3.00


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> I am getting 8.00 l refused the 3.00


Well heck you should be rich beyond your wildest dreams then.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I see $2000 week driving around and taking pics. Not getting drity. Not laying $ out for materials. And paid every week. Really not a bad deal. Thanks for your input though!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> I see $2000 week driving around and taking pics. Not getting drity. Not laying $ out for materials. And paid every week. Really not a bad deal. Thanks for your input though!



Go for it sport!! $$$$$$$


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> I see $2000 week driving around and taking pics. Not getting drity. Not laying $ out for materials. And paid every week. Really not a bad deal. Thanks for your input though!


You NET $2,000.00 a week driving around taking pics? At $8.00 a property?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You NET $2,000.00 a week driving around taking pics? At $8.00 a property?


 
No, no. Als9386 said "I see $2000 week". 

They don't get to touch or hold the $2000, they just *see* it as it passes through their accounts into the fuel tank, tire store, electric company (keeping the lights on late at night to submit them results) insurance office, payroll, state, IRS, . . .


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I spend 250 a week on gas. I take 20% of each check. I work alone. I spend no time of the computer thank you. Everything is done off my phone. I may not make $5000 a week or day like you guys but I'm pretty happy. I also don't have to wait a month to see any money. Listen I was just seeing if there's any other companies out there that does inspections like Safeguard.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

You must be in a VERY high density area. I know plenty of folks who have quit inspections who where getting $10 - $12 a piece because all they where doing is wearing out a vehicle. Pretty $hitty these companies are getting $25-$35 each from the lenders and giving contractors peanuts as well as hanging them with ALL the expenses and liability while pocketing the rest................


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've try the property preservation stuff just doesn't work for me. It fails every time and this is the only thing that's making me money.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You must be in a VERY high density area. I know plenty of folks who have quit inspections who where getting $10 - $12 a piece because all they where doing is wearing out a vehicle. Pretty $hitty these companies are getting $25-$35 each from the lenders and giving contractors peanuts as well as hanging them with ALL the expenses and liability while pocketing the rest................



I turn down $50-75.00 inspections everyday. I can't imagine how he can be making money.

I'm listening with an open mind. I'm not judging but i am sure skeptical.:whistling2:


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well it works for me.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> . . .I take 20% of each check. . .


So you are NETTING $400 per week?

Lets see: 
At $8 per inspection you are doing 250 inspections per week. And since you are working alone, I am guessing you are working 7 days a week, which breaks down to just under 36 inspections per day. Each inspection must take somewhere in the neighborhood of 8 to 12 minutes to complete from pulling up to the curb to pulling away? But for this math lets just say 5 minutes per, which equals 3 hours per day in inspection time. You say you are spending $250 on fuel per week which would be in the neighborhood of 77 gallons at current avg prices for regular gasoline. If your vehicle is averaging 20-30mpg, that would mean you are traveling anywhere from 1,540 to 2,310 miles per week, or 220 to 330 miles per day. If you were able to average 40mph throughout the entire day (which with a minimum of 36 stops is highly unlikely), then you are driving for about 5.5 to 8.25 hours a day.

Here's the math:

Best case scenario - $400/week divided by 8.5hrs per day = $6.72/hr 
More likely scenario - $400/week divided by 11.25hrs per day = $5.08/hr


As of January 1, 2013, the state required minimum wage in my state was $7.80 per hour.

ALS9386, based on the numbers you yourself supplied in this thread, I'm having a hard time seeing how $8 inspections are worth *anyone's* time.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Well it works for me.


Our area sucks! we have almost no metro and it's all rural. That is why it doesn't work for us. I did try NFR inspections once and we were paid decent. I rode my motorcycle to most of them but the paperwork was insane and the insurance loss stuff was an impossible headache.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

No I work 5 days a week 50 day. 50 a day


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> No I work 5 days a week 50 day. 50 a day


We don't have 50 properties you could drive to in a day let alone everyday.:thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> No I work 5 days a week 50 day. 50 a day


Based on a 5 day work week, now your working anywhere from 11.86 to 15.71 hours per day! Using all the same other #'s, your new hourly wage is:

Best case scenario - $6.74 per hour
Probable scenario - $5.09 per hour



Much better :thumbup:


----------



## )( WAR JUNKIE )( (Dec 23, 2013)

*hold the phone....*

I guess I found my meal ticket,
You mean, I can drive around and snap pictures of houses, and get paid to do it? $2000.00 a week?!? 
Plus I'll have the unique and rewarding experience of working with a company like safeguard?
I don't know what I'm doing with my business model, but apparently I missed the mark.

I wonder if I could find myself a Prius and really make a profit! That is after turning in my man-card.

Boom.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

)( WAR JUNKIE )( said:


> I guess I found my meal ticket,
> You mean, I can drive around and snap pictures of houses, and get paid to do it? $2000.00 a week?!?
> Plus I'll have the unique and rewarding experience of working with a company like safeguard?
> I don't know what I'm doing with my business model, but apparently I missed the mark.
> ...


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

)( WAR JUNKIE )( said:


> I guess I found my meal ticket,
> You mean, I can drive around and snap pictures of houses, and get paid to do it? $2000.00 a week?!?
> Plus I'll have the unique and rewarding experience of working with a company like safeguard?
> I don't know what I'm doing with my business model, but apparently I missed the mark.
> ...


If you drive a Prius you have to pimp it out with some Obama stickers, and rainbow magnets! Be careful though I have heard that the airbags are filled with glitter! You wouldn't want to get in a wreck and see Obama stickers and glitter flying everywhere!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are using the inspi mobil app, you certainly don't want to be sitting in front of the house uploading. A former sub of mine was knocking out as many as 90 a day and couldn't make heads or tails whether he was getting paid for all of them or not. He wasn't.
It is definitely a niche market. You may be the one they claim every inspector could become.
If you could crack the inspection biz with state and local banks directly, you'll find that at $25-$35 a pop up to $125, you'll hit 2k much earlier in the week and won't have to record "American Idol."


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I love the haters! Hahahahaha


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

You guys are so right!!!! Making $400 today is horrible money. Thank you for opening my eyes! I work 11 hours a day. It's $30 an hour by the way. But hey who's counting.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> You guys are so right!!!! Making $400 today is horrible money. Thank you for opening my eyes! I work 11 hours a day. It's $30 an hour by the way. But hey who's counting.


Are you now saying your *grossing* $400 per day doing $8 inspections?
I can show you how the math works on that too if you want. (oh, I already did)

No matter how you try to spin it, $8 inspections pay less than a job at McDougals woud! FACT!
You're not the first one to come on here praising the financial genius of partnering with Safeguard, and sadly, you won't be the last.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Guess u did*

Sorry you missed the boat. Hahahaha


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

)( WAR JUNKIE )( said:


> I guess I found my meal ticket,
> You mean, I can drive around and snap pictures of houses, and get paid to do it? $2000.00 a week?!?
> Plus I'll have the unique and rewarding experience of working with a company like safeguard?
> I don't know what I'm doing with my business model, but apparently I missed the mark.
> ...



#BangBang


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Can't wait to go out and do $20 lawn cuts. And they're 60 miles away. Yea you guys are making a ton of money. Or let me just put bids on stuff I'm never to get approved. Or let me lay out about 2000 3000 $4000 on materials and not see a dime for 45 days. Quick where do I sign up ???


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Can't wait to go out and do $20 lawn cuts. And they're 60 miles away. Yea you guys are making a ton of money. Or let me just put bids on stuff I'm never to get approved. Or let me lay out about 2000 3000 $4000 on materials and not see a dime for 45 days. Quick where do I sign up ???


You don't have time with all your profitable SG inspections . . .:whistling2:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

not trying to stir the pot , because I don't have a dog in this fight but the guy just asked a simple question and now he's defending his business?..that's the reason we get more lurkers than participants IMO...we're getting a little off track here...also PPPro your math skills are outrageous!!! coming from someone who could'nt pass a high school algebra class that breakdown made me dizzy..LOL!!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Racerx said:


> not trying to stir the pot , because I don't have a dog in this fight but the guy just asked a simple question and now he's defending his business?..that's the reason we get more lurkers than participants IMO...we're getting a little off track here...also PPPro your math skills are outrageous!!! coming from someone who could'nt pass a high school algebra class that breakdown made me dizzy..LOL!!!


 
Lol 

Simple business math skills would save many people with good intentions here the heartache of financially slowly bleeding to death.

I'm not trying to come off as an ass here, and I'm sorry if that is how it seems. I will apologize first to ALS if you think I'm just picking on you, I am not.
If any of us "old" guys here can help just one person save their money, it's worth it to us.

Good luck to all of us still in this industry. We need it!


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was just asking a simple question if you guys knew of any other companies that did Inspections. I've been doing Property Preservation four years. And I just don't have luck doing the PP stuff.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I tell you what ALS, I have this regional company you may have heard of Happy Fairy Rainbow Sunshine Fairy Unicorn Preservation. They currently pay $35 for "inspections". I will get on board with them and "sub" it to you for $8. A smart man like yourself can clearly see this a win-win situation for both of us.


BOOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

als9386, I deleted your last post and you know why.

Inspections work for you at that price and I get it. No need to go to that level when responding to others.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Dang did I miss a sweet post. Awwww shucks.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread has kind of ran it's course. My thinking is even if I could make $2,000.00 a week on $8.00 inspections why would I want to. 

That's just too much crap for $8.00. My guys get pissed if they have to run a $35.00 inspections and I can remember charging Corelogic $75.00 a pop and losing money severL years ago.


----------

